# Really important!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, which is the best pizza...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Dominos


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They all make want barf but I did Vote. PJ's:vom:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I refuse to eat any of the above. I like to get my pizza at a place called Amante's here in NC, but only if I can't get it at some greasy place in NY.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Papa Murphy's take n bake...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*yucky...?*

~there's a place down here in N. Florida called Hobbit's Pizza & wings... They're the best I've ever had... and I like me some pizza.

~ I have to ask... why did you choose to use the term "yucky"? :smt003


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I have to ask... why did you choose to use the term "yucky"? :smt003


No matter what the brand is, I've found ALL mall pizza to taste the same, and have a layer of grease visibly pooled on top of the cheese - like an oil spill.....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Most shopping mall pizzarias are operated by a corp. named S.A.G.A.
Broken down that stands for Soviet Attempt to Gag Americans:mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Pizza Hut for me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

*There is no pizza, unless it's a New York pizza....my faves:

Vinnie's Pizzaria on 241st Street & White Plains Road, Bronx, NY

Cujino's in Chesapeake, Virginia (NY transplants)

Frank's Pizzaria, Hampton, VA (also NY transplants).*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I have to ask... why did you choose to use the term "yucky"? :smt003


Because he didn't think of "icky"? :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't really eat at chain pizza places. In Yuma, it's Ronnie's Pizza all the way! Great New York style pie. Maybe even more important are the dozens of NRA stickers all over the front door of the restaurant.

Well, that and the $5 pitchers of beer...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I voted pizza hut, But the best pizza is the little guy......Its Pizza King, or Nancy's pizza is these parts!!!!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I voted pizza hut, But the best pizza is the little guy......Its Pizza King, or Nancy's pizza is these parts!!!!


+1 There is no pizza like the pizza made at a place that has one location!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> +1 There is no pizza like the pizza made at a place that has one location!


+ 2


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Around here, Pizza Inn is the best.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Used to be a place called Shakey's Pizza. It was a chain in whatever part of the country I used to live (Arizona?).

Haven't seen it in a while. I don't know if the pizza was great, or if it was the people I was around.

I miss the place.

WM


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I don't eat pizza from any of the chains if I have a choice.

There's plenty of small, mom & pop real Italian pizza places to go rather than eat pre-made component chain pizza.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I can't validate what I've been told, but the very first Pizza Inn was in Denison, Tx. An old German lady owned it. She sold the name and how she made the pizzas to a local investor in Texas. I believe she was allowed to keep the restaurant until she retired or died. The original one in Denison was awesome. A chain store followed, but it was never as good.

The best pizza joint I've ever eaten at was in San Diego. It was called "Woodcarver's". It was owned by one of the Pernicano brothers. They had an Italian restaurant "chain" around the San Diego area. I've recently found a new local pizza place that's pretty good, too. It's called "Sarpino's". It's in Otsego, MN.

The chain stores are tolerable and will do in a pinch. If I am forced to use a chain store, it's usually Pizza Hut up here.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm mostly from Wichita, where Pizza Hut got started. (In fact, the Wichita State University had the original building moved on-campus and uses it as the headquarters of their entrepenurs development center). Of the mass-market pizza places, Pizza Hut wins on both quality and patriotism (grin).

BTW, Wichita is where White Castle got started too. Not one there now, nor as far as I know, anywhere in Kansas. Odd how things work out.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm going to Chicago the end of September. 

Anybody got a pizza place they can recommend in Chicago? Everyone tells me I gotta eat a Chicago Deep Dish Pizza. I'd hate to fall into a tourist trap and get an imitation.

 :smtmoe 

Thanks,


WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like Little Caesars here - $5 pick up peperoni pizza - they have them ready all the time. No need to call.

I never spend more than $2.50 on a frozen pizza, because I can buy a real one for $5.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I go with the Mom & Pop places, preferably New York stlye pizza. Half the time Pizza Hut gives me major heart burn and Domino's is so bad I could eat the box by mistake and not know the difference.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Papa Murphy's take n bake...


Hells ya! :smt1099


----------

